# TOTALLY FINISHED 2012 Prop list



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

After a long year of prop building, I've finally been able to complete my entire prop to do list for this year's haunt. 
These videos show short clips of the major new builds I took on this year.






Here's the video for the early season builds -






Thanks to all those here and those members of the various haunt groups I belong to for their inspiration, ideas and help. Without all of you, I couldn't have accomplished this!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

on man have you been busy! great props


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Halstaff, that is so very impressive. The amount of work you have done and the quality of your props are amazing! You are definitely the standard for the rest of us to follow. Thanks so much for sharing, I am very partial to your skelerector! Very fantastic!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great work Halstaff!


----------



## mendar (Aug 23, 2010)

Fantastic job and a definite inspiration for this year and next year.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

holy cow Halstaff!! Great job on everything! I haven't even knocked out a single prop yet this year!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, Wow and more Wow! When did you sleep?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! You have been busy! Everything looks fantastic... as always.

btw- I usually make a list _after_ I do something, regardless of how minor it is, just so I can mark it off.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I love it all!Great Job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You've been busy, but come on, you have a whole month for at least one more prop.  You made some cool stuff this year.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

WOW!...halstaff...it all looks fantastic..great job!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone but I'm curious as to the concept Hairazor mentioned. What is this thing you speak of called "sleep"? Is it some new recreational pastime that keeps ones from building our beloved Halloween props?


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, absolutely amazing, everything looks top notch! And with some time to spare! I love the ease you explain things and I'm over here freaking out going, he designed his own circuit boards? You might as well made life spontaneously happen, it's like magic to me. I'm that way with costumes, designing wigs, etc but that just doesn't compare to what you've done. Go you! The attacking snake is still my favourite, but I'm way to terrified to try that myself.

Job well done sir!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You've made some great stuff this year and to see your list completed with 6 weeks to spare is inspiring (or maybe depressing!)
I consider myself on the low end of the technologically adept scale so I'm in awe of how you make this stuff look so easy. Excellent job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, you're DONE!?!! Damn, I gotta get moving!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It's funny you should mention making life spontaneously happen, APT as I'm always working to make my animatronics come alive. I'm working on a project that probably won't be ready for this year but it will be another step in the right direction.


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

This was awesome! Great work and WOW too!
Is there an in-depth how-to for the Flash Cracker and the Striking Snake, somewhere on here or your site? Or even a moderately explained how-to? Those are two things I've wanted to know how to do for a while. Never seen the Flash Cracker in real life tho, I've wanted to do something similar in my haunt party, but this gave me the inspiration to flesh out my ideas better. Thanks!
dar.
<3


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Darcula said:


> This was awesome! Great work and WOW too!
> Is there an in-depth how-to for the Flash Cracker and the Striking Snake, somewhere on here or your site? Or even a moderately explained how-to? Those are two things I've wanted to know how to do for a while. Never seen the Flash Cracker in real life tho, I've wanted to do something similar in my haunt party, but this gave me the inspiration to flesh out my ideas better. Thanks!
> dar.
> <3


I don't really have detailed how to's but I do have separate video's for them which show much of the construction. 
Here is the one for the flash cracker -






Here is the video for the striking snake -


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

all great projects you have accomplished ..great job.. you know your gonna make more ..muahahahah


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

THAT WAS CRAZY!! Amazing job on everything and Kudos to you for completing such a daunting list of projects.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks!
I thought I was finished but my wife saw a prop she wanted me to build. It's almost finished and it's really the last one for this year. I hope to post it in the next day or two.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You were busy, awesome!


----------

